# Stopping an e-Call With Remote Question



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Say your running a FoxPro using a rabbit distress sound. Most of these sounds have very little pause built into them. Every minute or so I like to pause my call with the remote, wait about thirty seconds and start the call again. Try as I might, sometimes I miss the small pause and my calling stops with a very abrupt halt. Then when I resume calling the sequence starts just as abruptly. Do you think this will affect an unseen animal that may be coming to the call?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

No. You can go to predatoruniversity.com and download tt jack xtreme for free. It's hand calling recorded and has pauses in it. It's my go to rabbit distress sound.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't realize this was the fox hunting section.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think it matters.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Instead of stopping the caller just lower the volume and then either shut it down or leave it and ramp it back up as you want !


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I do it the way youngdon has described when I am playing a sound that only has a short pause.

On my Fury it is mute button....it doesn't actually pause the sound clip.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I dont think it matters that much, just the same as playing continuous or having pauses. Some coyotes may spook from it but I dont think it would be the majority same as with the continuous playing. The majority of coyotes responding probably already have their mind made up to see what easy meal their about to have once they start coming in, unless they smell or see something they dont like.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

The sound of a little critter stopping at middle of it's scream happens pretty often in the wild, and I doubt that it would cause any wild predator to become suspicious. There was a time that I believed the constant, none stop screaming was a good thing, but that is no longer the case with coyotes or fox. These predator's have likely been educated to the constant screams from E callers, which is why more and more of the old timers are going back to mouth blown calls. Calling less and pausing longer seems to sound more realistic to pressured coyotes and fox.


----------



## ICOtec (Jul 12, 2012)

The GC101 and GC300 have the Jack Rabbit Distress and the Cottontail Distress with long enough pauses in the call cycle that you can stop i, and it resets to the beginning once stopped. GC300 stock is available at SWFA.com or follow link below and there is a link to SWFA.

www.icotec.com


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The GC 300 sounds like a nice little caller especially for the money how is the volume and clarity of the speaker ?


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

DeereGuy said:


> I do it the way youngdon has described when I am playing a sound that only has a short pause.
> 
> On my Fury it is mute button....it doesn't actually pause the sound clip.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


When I hit mute on my Spitfire and then hit mute to resume I think the recording stops and starts again where it originally stopped. The sounds dumb, but I'm sure you know what I'm trying to say.

Using the volume control is a good idea. Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I always try to ramp my sounds up and back down. That way if I quit calling and I notice one coming when I resume i don't startle the bejesus out of him.


----------

